# Outboard Motor Question



## bayoukid (May 4, 2009)

Greeting fellow fisher-persons!

I have a problem.

I've been looking all over the internet for those tiny midget outboard motors I saw for sale a few years ago.

They're made much like those old vinatge 1 hp rope-pull jobs we had back in the 50's.

Anybody know how to locate that company? These little kickers were light weight and only about $150 new a few years back. Probably imported?

Thanks for your help and/or suggestions.

--kid


----------



## bayoukid (May 4, 2009)

Well I don't know about that but there are some pretty good deals on ebay.


----------



## bayoukid (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, I just bought a 1948 Evinrude 1.5 hp motor off ebay.

Thanks much for the tip


----------



## bayoukid (May 4, 2009)

No problem, my pleasure. 8)


----------

